# Setup: Android TV with Bolt.



## Rahul_Sahi (Mar 30, 2017)

Hello All,

I am new to TiVo Bolt and could not find any relevant answers to my questions, so started this thread:


My Set-up is pretty straight forward. I have Sony XBR75x80D (Android TV), TiVo Bolt and Verizon Fios


I want to use TV remote to access guide and TiVo device. Currently I have to switch INPUT from TV remote and then watch TiVo using their remote. I have apps that are available on my Android TV which apparently are not available on TiVo and I don’t see in near future them being available.


I see the settings for TiVo set top box in my TV settings but not sure how to use them to access guide and TiVo device.

If anyone has similar devices. Please suggest to how you have configured


I have Harmony smart remote, which I don’t like to use as this point in time. I would like to explore more options with current set-up.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Rahul_Sahi said:


> Hello All,
> I am new to TiVo Bolt and could not find any relevant answers to my questions, so started this thread:
> My Set-up is pretty straight forward. I have Sony XBR75x80D (Android TV), TiVo Bolt and Verizon Fios
> I want to use TV remote to access guide and TiVo device. Currently I have to switch INPUT from TV remote and then watch TiVo using their remote. I have apps that are available on my Android TV which apparently are not available on TiVo and I don't see in near future them being available.
> ...


Welcome. I have a Sharp/Roku TV. I can see no way to make the TiVo remote access the functions on that TV. I also have a Sony TV. Using code 0136 and following the help instructions I have the TiVo remote configured to change inputs. I still need the Sony remote to access its functions, just not the Input function.

Most people would use the universal remote to simplify things. I'm more of a "discrete" person.

BTW, the remote for the Sony (40W600B and 32EX700) is not simple enough for me. I still use the remote from my XBR9. Same codes.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Your Sony remote is not a universal remote, and Tivo is not CEC capable. Therefore, it is impossible to control Tivo with your TV remote. A Fire TV app does exist for watching Tivo on a Fire TV (Android). If it is possible to load on your Sony TV, then you could use the app to watch Tivo. But I don't think it's possible. If you want to use a single remote, it will have to be a universal. I don't blame you for not wanting to use the Harmony Smart Remote. It's terrible. Something like the 650 would be better, if you want another Harmony. The $8 OARUSB04G would also work fine.

As Joe said, you can go the other way and partially control your TV with the Tivo remote (power, volume, mute and input only).


----------

